# XDarwin: Can't resize windows!



## samuel k (Dec 13, 2002)

I've got the strangest problem with X11 in OS X: When i try to resize a window, nothing happens! It seems like my window manager (twm) tries to actually resize, as it displays a status window that says something like "80x50" when I try to resize one of the xterm windows, but the window size simply won't change when I move the mouse!

I've tried to resize on both my Cube and my iBook 800, and I also get the same problem when I try to use fvwm instead of twm. Both my computers are running OS X v. 10.2.2.

Does anybody know what awful sin I've committed to be punished by the X11 gods this way?


----------



## samuel k (Dec 13, 2002)

Hmm... sudddenly everything started working, seconds after I created this thread. Seems like the X11 gods have a sense of humour as well... 

But I've still not managed to get fvwm2 working, so I'm stuck with the pug-ugly twm for the moment. The problems I have with fvwm2 is that I can't move any windows, and they won't resize either. I bet it's just a matter of configuration, but I have no idea how it should be done. Does anyone here have any ideas?


----------



## Vard (Dec 13, 2002)

Alright....I finally have to ask someone.

I know nothing about Unix or XDarwin or XWindows, but I DO know that I want to be able to use some of those great programs that have been ported for Darwin.

Can someone explain to me what is involved with getting another Window Manager to run.....the only reason I haven't jumped head first into this is because if I mess up the Mac, my wife is going to kill me since we use it for our portrait and design studio.  

I am being too worried?  Is it easier than i think?  Please tell me it is, and then tell me where I need to start.

Thanks,
Eddie


----------



## slur (Dec 16, 2002)

For the simplest way to get X-Windows on your Mac check out http://openosx.com/


----------

